# First limit



## Blackdog22 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hey guys new to the forum, been lurking for awhile and have enjoyed the insight from all the seasoned waterfowlers here. I have been hunting ducks for a little over 1 year now and would like to share my recent hunt and might I add FIRST LIMIT!!! 

Sorry for all you drake only fanatics but couldn't help myself as these were the only birds dive bombing the dekes today. Only one drake and all the rest hens, I'm embarrassed to say but I'm not sure what kind they are, any help? I know they're mergansers but no picture of these in the proclamation. 

Anyways hope the rest of you guys' hunts are going well and I look forward to years to come!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, post a couple pictures and lets help you ID those birds!


----------



## Blackdog22 (Dec 22, 2015)

sorry, i'm also a bit computer illiterate, lol


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Good eating right there.....


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

They won't taste very good. Most seasoned guys would have quit after getting a pair. 
Having said that, I've hunted for 30 years and haven't harvest a pair of hoodies (i.e: hooded mergansers)

Later,
Kev


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

only shot 1 hooded merganser in 17 years.

It was a drake and yes, I had it mounted


----------



## flankfeather (Feb 21, 2015)

Dang, send that leprechaun that showed you that place my way...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice limit. I'll take it anytime


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Wow never seen that many dead hooded lawn darts :mrgreen:


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, I've only ever seen 1 hoody drake and it was in a safe zone, I'd hold onto it and put it on a wall. Congrats, they are pretty rare, well maybe not where you were


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Raptor1 said:


> Wow, I've only ever seen 1 hoody drake and it was in a safe zone, I'd hold onto it and put it on a wall. Congrats, they are pretty rare, well maybe not where you were


They are now......lol


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the first limit of hoodies I've ever seen. Nice shooting!!


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

That is insane! I hope you held on to that drake for the wall. Nice work!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job. I was lucky enough to pick up a hoody a few years back. Its the only one Ive ever seen in person and its on my wall. beautiful birds!


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow hoodies are almost as rare as woodies around these parts good job I take the best looking pair put them on the wall


----------



## Cliff Dweller (Dec 27, 2015)

Not to rain on the parade,but not knowing what they were why keep shooting? Our daily limits are based on species identification and gender. Taking a big risk....just don't want to see you in any trouble for too many hens of a certain species etc.....


----------

